# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  software contabilità

## Kikka8827

Buongiorno a tutti... sono una giovane in erba e mi chiedevo se aveste dei software da consigliarmi per iniziare la professione. il requisito indispensabile è ovviamente l'economicità ma mi farebbe anche piacere che fosse integrato con i dichiarativi.
Ringrazio chiunque possa consigliarmi su questo aspetto.
Grazie

----------


## doppiaeffe

Gb integrato. Lo uso da 5 anni.

----------


## nadia

ciao Kikka,
ti consigliamo il nostro software, Contabile telematico, è ottimo per te che sei agli inizi, costa pochissimo ma ti assicuro che la qualità è massima, vedi: Contabile Telematico: clicca QUI
*** 
Non pensare che siccome costa poco non è valido... visiona per cortesia i quasi 2.000 interventi che ci sono su questo forum (la discussione è partita fin dal gennaio 2009): http://forum.commercialistatelematic...atico-176.html 
ti renderai conto che si tratta di un software serissimo e fatto bene.
** 
per le dichiarazioni annuali funziona così: il software in automatico "spara" i dati della contabilità sul software ufficiale dell'agenzia delle entrate, predisposto da SOGEI, e con quello puoi tranquillamente fare le dichiarazioni... 
per quello che costa ti conviene provare e scommetto che non torni indietro!
scommetto quello che vuoi!!!
:-)
***
Tra l'altro chi acquista il software ha diritto anche allo scnto sull'abbonamento al Commercialista telematico!
:-)

----------


## marcotelematico

al di là del prodotto, credo che la parte vitale di un software di questo tipo, é l'assitenza post vendita.
La sostanza é tutta lì. Al di là del marchio.

----------


## Quattromori

Buongiorno Nadia,
Mi sono abilitato nella prima sessione 2015 e adesso mi trovo nell'enigma di quasi tutti i miei colleghi che si sono trovati ad affrontare nel momento in cui hanno deciso di mettersi in proprio. Sono molto interessato al software CONTABILE TELEMATICO.
Ho però un problemino. Il mio PC è un MCBook PRO, quindi un sistema operativo MC-OS. Mi chiedo pertanto se avete sviluppato una versione di CONTABILE TELEMATICO compatibile con i sistemi operativi della Apple. In alternativa, sto valutando di acquistare il software della Apple PARALLELS, che mi consentirà di installarmi un sistema operativo Windows come se fosse un software e poi installarci dentro eventualmente CONTABILE TELEMATICO. In questa seconda ipotesi credi che potrei avere problemi o sono proprio "costretto" a dovermi acquistare un altro PC? Se possibile spero di doverlo evitare dato che letteralmente DETESTO gli ultimi sistemi operativi della Windows (in particolare 8,10).
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------

